# Lens recommendations with R6



## padders (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm about to purchase a R6 (upgrade from a 5D Mark III) and looking at lens choices. I had a lot of my EF lenses stolen so I'm expecting to start new and not get an adapter.

I largely shoot travel/landscape photography but am going to start trying to do some (kids) sports and general photography. All non commercial.

I'm going on a safari (holiday of a lifetime type situation) in a few weeks so am upgrading partly for that.

The lens I am most keen on are:

RF 100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM
RF 14-35mm F4 L is USM

Which covers landscape and wildlife for safari; at which point I'm reaching my budget for expensive lenses.

I'm more struggling on what else to get in the middle.

The kit lens seems to be very good value so one thought is to get that, it does not seem worth paying the additional for the Canon RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM which might be a natural 3 zoom lens kit.

Part of me is wondering if instead of the kit lens I get the Canon RF 24–240mm F4-6.3 is USM its clearly not as good as the 100-500 and there is some duplication; but might be an "ok at a lot" lens for general walk around or kids stuff when I don't want to be taking the 100-500 with me - so becomes the lens that means I take the camera with me more.

And then that leaves a gap for perhaps an expensive prime 50mm when budget allows.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 11, 2022)

padders said:


> [..]
> Part of me is wondering if instead of the kit lens I get the Canon RF 24–240mm F4-6.3 is USM its clearly not as good as the 100-500 and there is some duplication; but might be an "ok at a lot" lens for general walk around or kids stuff when I don't want to be taking the 100-500 with me - so becomes the lens that means I take the camera with me more.
> [..]


The reports from people that bought that lens for exactly those purposes, are that it does that job very well.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 11, 2022)

i found the 24-105 f4 l lens perfect for travel. just bought the r5 and the 24-105 f4 l
to fill the gap well. i use a 16-35l f4,851.8,400l5.6 lens plus the 24-105 f4 l lens


----------



## Bdbtoys (Oct 11, 2022)

I find the 100-500L to be a great lens. It has really good balance and since it's telescoping... it may not be as big as you think it is. I find I can carry it around for a while w/o getting tired from it. Just keep in mind the aperture you'll be at when at max range... however that range is nice in the form factor.

I had the 24-105/4L and like another said... was the ultimate walk-about lens. I regret selling it when I did, as I now wish I had it (at the price I originally got it for).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2022)

padders said:


> I'm about to purchase a R6 (upgrade from a 5D Mark III) and looking at lens choices. I had a lot of my EF lenses stolen...


That sucks. 



padders said:


> The lens I am most keen on are:
> 
> RF 100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM
> RF 14-35mm F4 L is USM
> ...


Agree that those will serve you very well.



padders said:


> I'm more struggling on what else to get in the middle.
> 
> The kit lens seems to be very good value so one thought is to get that, it does not seem worth paying the additional for the Canon RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM which might be a natural 3 zoom lens kit.


The R6 comes in two kit flavors (at least in the USA), one with the 24-105mm f/4L and one with the 24-105mm f/4-7.1. The L lens offers better build and image quality, although the non-L version is by no means a bad lens. 

Personally, I have that 'natural 3-lens kit' of the 14-35/4L, 24-105/4L and 100-500L, and it's an excellent travel combination. One thing to note is that all of them take 77mm filters, which is convenient.



padders said:


> Part of me is wondering if instead of the kit lens I get the Canon RF 24–240mm F4-6.3 is USM its clearly not as good as the 100-500 and there is some duplication; but might be an "ok at a lot" lens for general walk around or kids stuff when I don't want to be taking the 100-500 with me - so becomes the lens that means I take the camera with me more.


I've been tempted by this lens, but personally I don't think I'd be happy with the IQ. I had the much larger/heavier EF 28-300L for a while, I sold it and took the 24-70/2.8 and 70-300L instead. But it's hard to deny the convenience of a superzoom lens. I do find that the 24-105/4 is generally great as a walkaround lens. 



padders said:


> And then that leaves a gap for perhaps an expensive prime 50mm when budget allows.
> Any other suggestions?


Going back to you mentioning kids' sports – the only thing lacking in your kit is something fast. A 50mm prime would be fast, but likely not long enough. If you're talking about daytime sports, the 100-500L will be great for that. When it will struggle is at night games or indoor sports, where an f/2.8 zoom will serve much better if you need fast shutter speeds in gymnasium or secondary school football field lighting.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2022)

I am much more specialised than Neuro as I do mainly nature photography - birding and nature safaris - and have an R5, R7, RF 100-400mm and RF 100-500mm, and did have an R6. Instead of upgrading to an R6 and an RF 100-500mm, have you considered an R5 and RF 100-400mm instead? It's cheaper, and in many ways more versatile. In terms of "reach", the R5 @ 400mm f/8 is better than the R6 @ 500mm f/7.1 and the IQ of the 400mm is very good with very fast AF. You can also use the R5/100-400 (or R6) as a useful walk around lens as it is light and not so large. The RF 100-500mm comes into its own with TCs, especially the 2x at 1000mm, and is weather resistant. The RF 100-400mm on the low resolution R6 does take the 1.4xTC very well, but it's not so good on the R5.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 12, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> That sucks.



[That was in response to Padder reporting a bunch of lenses got stolen]

I guess I was lucky. The burglar took my Rebel T3 (it wasn't even a T3i) and left behind my 100 mm (non-L) macro, worth more than the camera originally cost (much less its market value after it had gone obsolete). They did nab my 18-55 mm kit lens though, mainly because they were too lazy or rushed to remove it from the camera.

I took the insurance payout (which was enough to buy the then current T6), added money to it and got a T6i, which I don't regret at all (it's dedicated to my macro copy stand, and that 100mm lives on it). And at that point I actually caught the gear fever and started buying better and better cameras: m50, m6, RP, R5. So maybe that burglar is to blame for my being here.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

SteveC said:


> [That was in response to Padder reporting a bunch of lenses got stolen]
> 
> I guess I was lucky. The burglar took my Rebel T3 (it wasn't even a T3i) and left behind my 100 mm (non-L) macro, worth more than the camera originally cost (much less its market value after it had gone obsolete). They did nab my 18-55 mm kit lens though, mainly because they were too lazy or rushed to remove it from the camera.
> 
> I took the insurance payout (which was enough to buy the then current T6), added money to it and got a T6i, which I don't regret at all (it's dedicated to my macro copy stand, and that 100mm lives on it). And at that point I actually caught the gear fever and started buying better and better cameras: m50, m6, RP, R5. So maybe that burglar is to blame for my being here.


Burglar = GAS


----------



## SteveC (Oct 12, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Burglar = GAS


But fortunately, right now I am out of GAS.


----------



## LovePhotography (Nov 12, 2022)

I own a LOT of great glass (from EF 8-15, EF 11-24, RF 14-35, RF 50 1.2, RF 85 1,2, RF 70-200 2.8, RF 100-500, EF 300 2.8, EF 600 5.6, RF 600 f/11, T/S lenses and more...) All in pristine condition, (because I am very careful with it, especially when swapping lenses).

That said, swapping lenses (carefully and quickly) especially when with other (impatient) people is a PAIN IN THE ASS.
For a long time I said, "*The best Canon R5 walking around lens is an iPhone Pro Max"*,
But, I just bought (have not yet received) a used RF 24-240 because of good 3rd party software, good in camera photo pixel wrangling, and, ease in keep my photos all in one file considerations.
You can pick up an "almost new" 24-240 in mint condition for $700 or less online.
As far as completing your trinity, I'd go with the RF 50 1.2 (for incredible image quality and bokeh) or the RF 24-105 for framing your shot. Also some Kenko extension tubes for macro.

MY LENS/BODY WISH LIST (different than most I've seen....):
1. RF 24-105 *MARK II* (BEST POSSIBLE QUALITY) even though this zoom range has limitations, I know)
2. RF 24-240 *"L" glass quality* (weather sealed, highest possible IQ and overall quality for this 10x range.
3. EOS R1 ASAP.


----------

